# Pricing for euthanizing



## BJ.KING (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm new here, we have a 13 yr. Old german shepherd mix, she was hit by a car early in her years, and now that she is older she has gained weight even on a high fiber low fat diet. We would walk her every day and she would graze out in the back yard but for the last year she has just basically eats and lays around unless we walk her, she is also have a huge problem with her hips they go out on her and she cannot get up from a lying posision on a ceramic floor or slippery surfaces. She 
is having problems with her bowels moving, she is wetting all over our house accidentally we don't punish her because we no it is time for us to part which i can't take it is going to very hard especially on my husband they are insepretable. We don't have alot of money but would like to know where to go to put her down and have her cremated and bring her back home to be placed under her tree. We can't afford not much more than 200 dollars for this, is there anyone out there that can help point us in the right direction? We live in stark county ohio. We really love our dog sassy and she has been nothing but loyal and we just don't want her to suffer. Thank you for anyone's advise 
bj


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am sorry that you are going through this. It is good that you are thinking of how to help her. 

You might want to call: Services

I know prices vary around the country for all of these services. 

Let us know if they are able to help.

huh: http://www.gentlepassage.net/service.html

Goes over that budget though. 

http://www.localvets.com/services/euthanasia/oh/stark-county/


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've unfortunately had to have two dogs put down over the years, and both were at different vets in different counties but still same general cost of living. Both were a little over $300, I can not remember how much extra the cremation was for the first one (my dog). We did not have the second dog cremated, it was DH's heartdog and he didn't want him cremated. But the cost of the euthanasia was still over $300. 

We are not in a high COL area, I would say it's midrange. I would imagine you could find a lower cost vet somewhere to do it for under $200 unless you are in a high COL area. It may not be your usual vet though. Often shelters will do low cost euthanasia's, but I have no idea if they have cremation services available to them or not. There are probably private services that will do it, but I would think it would be $$

Also, regarding cremation - you can opt for group cremation (with other animals) or private. Private will of course be more $$, but personally speaking when I had my dog cremated, I wouldn't have done it if I couldn't do private, because I couldn't imagine just having various dogs ashes in the urn.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry that you are having to make this decision for your beloved dog. It is the worst part of owning a pet. 

You might want to consider not having her cremated. Some vets (ours does) will wrap your pet into a tight little form before they return them to you. I'm sorry, I just can't make it sound any better, but when you recieve it back it isn't like having to view your pet. 

Our vet allows you to stay with your pet while it's being euthanized. Then you step out (take care of the bill) and they'll bring the body to you after it's been prepared. It doesn't take long. 

If this is something that you might consider, ask the clinic what their normal process is before you make an appointment. 

Once again, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Your local humane society may be able to do it. My local humane society will do a owner present euth for $100. Not present is $25. And like Lilie said, it would be cheaper to bury her whole. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

At the vets office I work at the cremation itself is $185 I believe for a large dog. I know just for a cat/small dog it is $99 + $157 for the individual cremation. Unfortunately it is the cremation services that add on quite a bit of the prices.

Definitely start calling places now. If you have CareCredit, most vets would accept that for a charge over $200 and you would usually get 6 months no interest to pay it off.

 Sorry to hear!


----------



## Jtmj2k1 (Mar 19, 2012)

So sorry, we had our 12 year old put down just last month after her having strokes. Our friend vet did it for about $75, but we brought her home after and buried her and my kiddos put a head stone on her grave. Again so sorry to hear.


----------

